# knocking sound whats the problem??



## Skeetz (Aug 25, 2004)

As I drove my car this morning I heard a knocking sound, and wanted to see if anyone might know what it is.

I drive a 92 nx2000, the knocking sound is coming from the front right wheel, it doesn’t knock as I accelerate, but if I’m coasting, slowing down or shifting I hear and feel it knocking. It does not change when cornering..


Let me know if you need more info!

Thanks.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

Is it a knocking from the engine, or a loudish pop from the suspension area?

I think we can rule out cv joints.

When was the last time you had a tune up?
Perhaps you got a bad tank of gas?
Could be timing components getting slack..

Or a piston rod trying to break through the block?


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

If it stops when you press the brake, the lug nuts are loose. My 91 Sentra GXE did that. The lug nuts were so loose that the wheel was banging back and forth.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

we need more information on exactly where the sound is coming from. knocking sounds can be caused for any number of different things.


----------



## Skeetz (Aug 25, 2004)

Problem fixed, was the lugs on the front left tire.

thanks for the help.


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL... you wouldn't believe how much stuff I got looked at over that same sound... and it turned out to be something so simple. I had let my friend put the tire back on the car and he put the lug nuts on backwards and didn't tighten them all the way.


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

*Umm..*

I've got a knocking sound as well, but it sounds like what EhSteve inquired about. It's more like a loud *CLUNK* from the left-front whenever I go over a particular groove/whatever in the pavement. It doesn't happen over speed bumps, but it DOES happen when I sit down hard in the seat. ..Plus there's a quick-steady *thumpthumpthumpthumpthumpthump*-etc. whenever a left turn is made.

I was told the swaybar on that side is loose, but I'm not sure.


----------

